# What shows have you given up on this season?



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

What shows have you given a chance but have now given up on?

For me:

K-ville
Pushing Daisies
Carpoolers
Back to You
Till Death
Soon to be added to the list:

Life
Bionic Woman
Chuck


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Love Bionic woman and Pushing Daises. The Bionic woman has gotten more interesting each week. I don't know how long they can stretch the plot out on Pushing Daises since it is so simplistic. I have given up on Mad tv since they got rid of Ike. I liked him and Bobby lee fighting. They were funny.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm 3 weeks behind on Bionic Woman. It's hard to watch sometimes, I hope they get past the "beginning" part and give her more assignments and action. I don't know about the subplot with Starbuck, that isn't really doing it for me. 

Carpoolers is another one that's hard to watch but that's because I'm not really drawn in at all. It seems very canned.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Stargate Atlantis (Just not into it anymore)
Pushing Daisies (First few episodes were interesting, but then I stopped watching)
Nip/Tuck (Never watched it, gave it a try because of HD and enjoyed the first episode, hated the 2nd and quickly pulled the plug)
Ghost Whisperer (Got kind of hooked on it last season when I first got HD because it was the best looking show I had seen. Can't get into it this year)
Everything else is still holding on, but Bionic Woman is close to getting the boot.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm 3 weeks behind on Bionic Woman. It's hard to watch sometimes, I hope they get past the "beginning" part and give her more assignments and action.


Is it just me or does she always say, "I'm in" when they want her to go on a mission? I know she has said it multiple times. Maybe the problem with this show is the turnover in show runners, but it needs to find itself fast. Ratings have taken a dive since the premier. I'm just getting bored with the episodes all kind of feeling the same and the really bad acting. I keep holding on hoping for some greatness, but if it is off too long with the writers strike, I might just forget about it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Bionic Woman and CSI: Miami


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I wanted K-ville to be as good as I hoped it would,but I remember the first time I watched it. My family and I sat down and we were all excited to watch it and about after 3 minutes into the show we all agreed it was absolutely stupid and I haven't watched it since. The only series I watch are Family Guy,King of the Hill,Seinfeld,24,Kid Nation. Those are my top favorites.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> What shows have you given a chance but have now given up on?
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


Different strokes for different folks, I guess.  I think "Life" is the best new show of the season. I love the Charlie Crews character. Probably my only keeper, if it doesn't get cancelled. I'm still bitter about "Studio 60". 

I'm also a fan of 'Til Death. I am waiting for "Back to You" to get better because I like the casting. The writing hasn't been very funny so far though, IMHO. "Reaper" on CW is pretty good as well. Also "Journeyman" and "Chuck" when there's nothing else to watch, but I can live without them. "Samantha Who" is showing some early promise too. /steve


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I added 4 news shows this fall and I am still watching all 4.

K-Ville
Chuck
Life
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

New Shows Given up on:

Back to You

New Shows still in the hunt:

Life
Journeyman


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

I've given up on K-Ville, Big Shots, Women's Murder Club , Life and Private Practice.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've given up on Life, Cane and Women's Murder Club.

I'm sticking with Chuck, Journeyman, Bionic Women, Big Bang Theory, Moonlight, KVille and Reaper. 

I'm looking forward to New Amsterdam and The Sarah Connor Chronicles on Fox in January..


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We added Women's Murder Club, Private Practice, Samantha Who?, and Back To You this season.

Private Practice is a keeper in our house.

Women's murder club is too, we think? We keep watching, and I think after each episode my wife and I look at each other and ask if we like the show, and we both think we do... It's kind of on the fence for us.. Not NEARLY as good as the books, IMHO.... The other thing that makes this one difficult for me is that the ex-husband as liutenant is just there for the tension, and one of the other characters is no longer in the books.... and I like the new character better (trying not to give away too much in case some people haven't read that far in the books and still hope to)....

Back to YOu and Samantha Who are both still on the list, but only because we've only got 30 shows and so I didn't bother going in and deleting them... Neither of those have really caught us at all... We might watch them at some point and hope they grab ahold of us, but at this point, those two are on our no fly list.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> I regret never having started "Prison Break". I plan to catch up on DVD's over the summer.


Season 1 is out on Blu-ray.

It's still a show I watch the same or next night, but they've done some things that would seem to reduce the possibility of a Season 4.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Moonlight only made it one episode here.

Although not new, I killed off Greys Anatamony. The guide debacle on the first two eps set me behind, and just never bothered. Don't miss it much either.


----------



## Bertrude (Nov 3, 2007)

My Name is Earl. I can't begin to express how disappointed I am in recent episodes. Before this season, it was one of my favorite shows on TV, but the creative writing and COPS rehash episodes have just about killed it for me.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bionic Woman and Back to you.

We were very disappointed in both shows after having high hopes.

As for Prison break, it's one of my favorite shows. Hopefully it will be back on the schedule in January even with the writers strike.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've given up on some new shows, and even one show I've watched since it started:

*Bionic Woman* (3 episodes)
*Carpoolers* (1 episode)
*Caveman* (1 episode)
*Prison Break* (2 seasons and 2 episodes)

I'm very close to giving up on *Without a Trace* - the entire season is waiting for me to, and I don't feel like I've missed anything.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Bertrude said:



> My Name is Earl. I can't begin to express how disappointed I am in recent episodes. Before this season, it was one of my favorite shows on TV, but the creative writing and COPS rehash episodes have just about killed it for me.


^ Ditto


----------



## raydrfan (Aug 11, 2007)

I gave up Pushing Daisies and Moonlight after 2 episodes each. My wife still watches Moonlight, but that type of show is right up her alley anyway. We also gave up on Without a Trace, Cold Case, and Numb3rs. I guess you can only watch so many crime dramas before you have to purge something.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Bertrude said:


> My Name is Earl. I can't begin to express how disappointed I am in recent episodes. Before this season, it was one of my favorite shows on TV, but the creative writing and COPS rehash episodes have just about killed it for me.


The first season was the funniest thing I had seen in a while, it slipped during the second and has flat out bombed in the third. The whole prison thing was a horrible mistake and has been played out way too long. There have been some laughs, but mostly it feels like the same thing over and over again. The second COPS episode is a great example of that. They took something that was very funny and then tried to do it again, way too soon, and ruined it.


----------



## belunos (Oct 6, 2007)

Bionic Woman is the only thing I've added and given up on this season.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Our biggest broblem with "Back To You" is the playoff's got us out of sync with the airings..

And we didn't even realize that we went that long without an episode of it.

So we are now just getting back into it.

----

The problem we have with "My Name Is Earl" as they have started to make it a little more "mature", that we can't watch it with our 6yr old around... so it went from a show we could all watch (Even though he didn't get some of it), to one just one more show we have to watch after he goes to bed.


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

Back to You - gave up on after the first episode.

Big Bang Theory - gave up on in the first few minutes.

Chuck - Gave up on after first episode, but started watching again whenever time permits.

K-Ville - my TiVo seems to not be getting this anymore, must have been pushed away by something else I've added to the timeslot, but I find that I don't miss it much.

I'm actually starting to loose interest in the new season of Heroes. I was barely watching last night. And, I may be giving up on "Life" soon as well, it's starting to loose what I enjoyed in the first episode or two.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

"Caveman" was never on the list to begin with..;-)

Is that POS still on ABC?


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bertrude said:


> My Name is Earl. I can't begin to express how disappointed I am in recent episodes. Before this season, it was one of my favorite shows on TV, but the creative writing and COPS rehash episodes have just about killed it for me.


 You are so right that Cops episode was terrible it use to be good but anymore it's just awful. I'm done with it I deleted it out.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

raydrfan said:


> I gave up Pushing Daisies and Moonlight after 2 episodes each. My wife still watches Moonlight, but that type of show is right up her alley anyway.


I gave up on Moonlight after the first few episodes, but my wife still watches it. She has a little crush on the main character. She says that since I used to drool over Buffy that it is okay that she drools over a vampire. I told her that I would just have my slayer kill her vampire. I watch Moonlight and it just makes me realize how much I miss Buffy and Angel being on the air.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Gave up on kville and pushing daisys.

Picked up big bang theory and Dexter
Current favs - Weeds, Dexter, Greys, prison break and criminal minds


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I want to stop watching My Mame Is Earl, this season absolutely blows, but it seems that every other episode is semi okay. This past weeks episode wasn't bad, but the the Cops one was just plain stupid. It was very clever and funny the first time, the last one was just retarded. I think the reason I haven't given up on it yet is I'm hoping things will turn around and there's some decent storylines at some point this season.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Gave a try but have abandoned: _Chuck_ and _Bionic Woman_. _CSI: Miami _might only survive a little longer _because_ of the writers strike.

_Back to you_ only is surviving from hope for the cast but...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the better answer is what shows can I still watch! There are too many that I've given up on... :nono2: 

I still love:
Dexter
CSI - only the original
NCIS
Cane
Torchwood (BBC America)
Criminal Minds

Like:
Moonlight
Restaurant Nightmares
Without a trace
Weeds

But I cant wait for the return of Jericho, Project Runway and Battlestar Gallactica!


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

For me, I've given up on:

Bionic Woman - Just didn't hold my interest despite the hotness of the main character
Prison Break - Same old Same old and the story just got more and more implausable.

On the fence:
Las Vegas - Loyal watcher since season 1, it's jut getting stupid and it's not the same without James Caan. 
Back To You - I'm hoping it gets better, but it just seems like Frasier in a TV instead of radio setting, with supporting characters that aren't as good.
Men In Trees - It was quaint and cute the first year (and I love that it takes place in Alaska), but it's becoming WAY too soap operay (if that is a word).

BTW - Fav new shows of the season are some of the most mentioned here - Chuck, Pushing Daisies and Reaper.


----------



## raydrfan (Aug 11, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> But I cant wait for the return of Jericho,


+1 on Jericho. I almost quit on it after about 3 episodes, but gave it a chance. They stepped up and seemed to make a better product. We'll see if they can keep it up to par.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

raydrfan said:


> +1 on Jericho. I almost quit on it after about 3 episodes, but gave it a chance. They stepped up and seemed to make a better product. We'll see if they can keep it up to par.


Yeah Supposedly all 7 episodes that they will air are filmed already so hopefully we will see them on sooner than expected. maybe January.

We all can thank the peanut pushers that saved this series.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Like
The Big Bang Theory
Bonic Women (getting better ever week)



Given up on

Moonlight three shows was enough for me too much like Forever Knight with a less entertaining subplot.(Better acting though)
Chuck seems like a nice enough show just no time for it now.
Back to you just not Funny
Life just not in to it.

On the Fence
Ghost Whisper
Hero's
Journeyman
Criminal Minds
Smallville


Looking forward to

Battlestar
Jericho


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> What shows have you given a chance but have now given up on?


There were several new shows that I gave a chance this season: 

K-ville
Journeyman
Chuck
Bionic Woman
Big Bang Theory 
Cavemen
Pushing Daisies
Moonlight
Bones (not a new show, I know, but I picked it up just out of curiosity)

I have since abandoned: 

K-ville (one ep. No way could I accept the premise. Typical FOX show anyway.)
Journeyman (about 4 eps; I just didn't connect with the characters)
Big Bang Theory/Cavemen (I'm not a fan of sitcoms anyway, but I gave them a chance. They were too stupid for words.) 
Bones (I just couldn't get into it. Too much CSI overload I guess.) 

On the fence: 

Bionic Woman (It's just not as good as I had hoped from David Eick.)
Moonlight (This one also is not quite as good as I had hoped.)

I am also looking forward to Season 4 of BSG, Season 2 of Jericho, and the premier of The Sarah Conner Chronicles. I'm hoping the latter doesn't suck.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Heroes is about to go to the junk heap for me. We watched Monday's episode last night and nothing really surprised me. We figured out long ago some of the "surprises" that they were trying to explain in that episode. I keep hoping it will get better, but I'm afraid it might turn out to be another Lost for me. I loved the first season of Lost and got bored halfway through the 2nd and never watched it again.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Gave up on:

Cavemen - after one episode
Women's Murder Club - after two episodes
Dirty, Sexy, Money - after three episodes

Still love:

Life
Journeyman
Back to You
Carpoolers

On the fence, but still recording:

K-ville
Big Shots

Like many, I'm anxiously awaiting the return of:

Battlestar Galactica
Jericho

Don't understand why people who claim to love Battlestar will "give up" if it's delayed til April. Talk about short attention span... 

Cheryl


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

i have found that recording old eps of Becker and 2.5 men is better then 90% of the new crap out there ...
tried Journeyman ......quit after 2 weeks 
same with moonlight
several others


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I see I'm not the only one that has bailed one Bionic Woman. I was hesitant to watch at first and it was kinda good, but it's probably gone for me. If it weren't for the writers strike there would be no question, but at is is I'll let it build up to my 5-episode limit and watch those when other new stuff is gone.

I'd actually be surprised if this show survives the strike.


----------



## rigelian (Jun 21, 2007)

About the only new series that I finally gave up on Was Dirty Rotten Money. For some reason it just didn't captivate me. Killed it after 2 episodes. The new series that I'm continuing to watch are Chuck, Pushin Daisies and Reaper. Chuck I didn't start watching until the 4 episode, but downloaded the old episodes to catch up. All three of the new series are keepers in my mind.


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

Snoofie said:


> Heroes is about to go to the junk heap for me. We watched Monday's episode last night and nothing really surprised me. We figured out long ago some of the "surprises" that they were trying to explain in that episode. I keep hoping it will get better, but I'm afraid it might turn out to be another Lost for me. I loved the first season of Lost and got bored halfway through the 2nd and never watched it again.


Heroes -- Agree!!

Lost -- Disagree!!! It slowed down a bit, but it really picked up mid-late last season. I would really recommend giving it another chance. Watch the Ben flashback episode (the one that covers Ben arriving at the island and a bit about DHARMA) and the season finale from last season and see what you think. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

I love Bionic Woman and 'Til Death. Back To You is "OK". The Big Bang Theory pilot was hilarious, but it airs on Monday, and I only have one tuner.


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

Galley said:


> I love Bionic Woman and 'Til Death. Back To You is "OK". The Big Bang Theory pilot was hilarious, but it airs on Monday, and I only have one tuner.


Even with two tuners I had to drop something on Mondays. It was K-Ville.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Journeyman - Gave it 2 episodes. Just bad.
Bionic Woman - Gave it 3 epsidoes. Boring.
Back to You - Watched pilot only. It was ok, decided I got many other things I could be watching instead.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

In a couple of weeks, the heights of tv viewing may be Dancing with the Stars!!

I am personally going to hang on with Bionic Woman until I see the effects of Jason Cahill as showrunner. Bionic Woman is in a tough time slot competing with 3 major shows and thus may get time to smooth itself out. Time will tell.

Its going to be a rough season if the Tinsel Town idiots don't settle with the writers soon.

I also suggest that anyone who hasn't tried "Life" do so. This show has even managed to turn the critics around.

I gave up on "Prison Break"... lost its way. Also abandoned was "Damages" and the "Unit".


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

Just dropped Bionic Woman, could not take the inane writing on this show anymore. I'm still watching pretty much everything else I started.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Back to You. Was kind of hoping it was going to be funny but it just never went any where.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> In a couple of weeks, the heights of tv viewing may be Dancing with the Stars!!


NEVER in my house!!!!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> NEVER in my house!!!!


Hey whats wrong with "House"


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Hey whats wrong with "House"


I love house! (the show, not the character) :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mattopia said:


> Back to You - gave up on after the first episode.


I was ready to give up after the first show too. But I gave up after the first show of Seinfeld all those years ago and learned from that experience. I thought at first that the casting was poor (I'm talking about Back to You here), the writing was terrible and couldn't understand how Kelsey let himself near something so bad. But after watching the first seven shows the ensemble cast has evolved tremendously and the writing is much better. We really like it.

K-Ville was terrible from the beginning and never got any better. The idea of someone who had been in a Louisiana prison going anywhere near Louisiana again is ludicrous and then he becomes a cop? Terrible disappointment. Gone.

Moonlight is a rather well thought out vampire show. A lot more believable than Buffy and Angel and look how long they lasted. Stays and I hope it gets renewed.

All these "ensemble" shows take a while to evolve into something watchable and then something that becomes "must see".


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

rich584 said:


> Moonlight is a rather well thought out vampire show. A lot more believable than Buffy and Angel and look how long they lasted. Stays and I hope it gets renewed.


I guess it might be more believable, but they have taken so much mythology about vampires and just decided what they wanted to change. He has a reflection and shows up in pictures? Sun just makes him sick? I'm surprised that they have him dependent upon blood.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> I love house! (the show, not the character) :lol:


House is one of the best shows on TV. My wife loves it. And Jennifer Morrison is easy on the eyes as well, so I don't mind watching it.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

watch the upcoming House--will he start a new love relationship with the EX CIA agent(doctor)??

PS it is the only show I DVR cant miss HOUSE


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We gave up on Caveman (after only 5 minutes) and Women's Murder Club (after about 15). We may give up on MadTV - the new season just has not been funny!

We added Pushing Daisies, Torchwood (HDNet) and Back to You and love them! Pushing Daisies is like a macabre adult fairy tale, Torchwood is the only sci-fi-ish thing we really like (so Men in Black - ish) and Back to You takes care of my Frazier-fix!


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

I want so badly to like K-Ville, I 'm a born and raised here in New Orleans. I've seen every episode so far, but I'm giving it one more week before I remove it from my DVR "to-do list".

It's fun watching and recognizing the neighborhoods where they film. The story line and the music is good, but a little too much "chase and shoot" action for my taste. I also don't like the lead character Marlon Boulet played by Anthony Anderson. He does not capture our New Orleans style.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Snoofie said:


> I guess it might be more believable, but they have taken so much mythology about vampires and just decided what they wanted to change. He has a reflection and shows up in pictures? Sun just makes him sick? I'm surprised that they have him dependent upon blood.


I've been reading about vampires and werewolves since I was a wee tot. Learned to read at the ripe old age of three (nothing else to do, got bored, learned to read and a whole world opened for me). I've read so many novels about vampires, seen so many TV shows and movies about vampires that a show that goes against the paradigms is refreshing.

One of my sons is a police officer and refuses to watch "cop" shows. He just can't accept a show like Law and Order because he knows what is factual and what is made up. Doesn't see the entertainment in shows of this genre at all. I have argued with him and have come to accept his opinion, but do not let it affect my opinion. I like L&O in all it's mutations.

To get back to vampires, I've also read many nonfiction books about vampires and while I am not religious or superstitious (synonyms?), I have wondered if there isn't some truth of some sort regarding vampires. Stories about vampire like creatures weave their way thru a lot of the world's literature. And if there is just a smidgen of truth to it, wouldn't they evolve to exist?

I watched Angel and compared to Moonlight, well, it pales in comparison. Moonlight is much better written and the casting is well thought out, and I find it enjoyable. Is it so hard to believe that someone could die and rise again? And that over thousands of years they would evolve? Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts and minds of men?

Anyhow, I like it and I hope it gets renewed.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gave up on:
House - there are only so many ways to be a jerk
Back to you - what a waste of talent

Loving:
Chuck
Bionic Woman

- Craig


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

rich584 said:


> I watched Angel and compared to Moonlight, well, it pales in comparison. Moonlight is much better written and the casting is well thought out, and I find it enjoyable.


I prefer Angel, but really they are very different shows. I focused quite a bit on the fact that they were both vampires and both detectives, but getting past that is when I noticed how different they are. Angel focused more on demons and other supernatural beings, and Moonlight just focuses on vampires living among humans. I hope it continues because I like seeing these types of shows on the air instead of another medical/CSI type show, but it just hasn't won my veiwership with everything else that is on.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I definitely gave up on 'til Death. Just horrible episodes for it's return on the schedule. Almost impossible to wash away the after-taste of, no matter what I watched.

Bionic Woman is losing me quickly. Just haven't cared if I missed it or don't get around to watching it until later.

Wanting to watch, but refusing because of CBS scheduling stupidity: The Amazing Race. I'd watch it if it wasn't for the sliding schedule due to football over-runs and such. I refuse to reward CBS by watching overruns of 60 minutes and then scheduling a large pad to catch the rest of T.A.R. so I don't miss any.


Sad to see Big Shots leaving, but it will apparently run until the current episodes are gone.

Wouldn't care much if Prison Break stopped airing. It's gotten completely ridiculous, though I guess not as bad as last season of 24 (which isn't any compliment for either show btw).

Still amazed that Cavemen has gone beyond the 3 show estimate I had originally forecasted for it.

Hope that Pushing Daisies sticks around, loving Chuck and Reaper a lot.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gave up on two really:

Moonlight (boring, boring, boring)
Carpoolers (stupid, stupid, stupid)

Almost given up on Bionic Woman. Disjointed storytelling and I don't care about any of the characters.

Best new shows:

Pushing Daisies
Reaper
Big Bang Theory

New shows I like:

Chuck
Journeyman
Dirty Sexy Money
Samantha Who


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I've started not watching shows that bring in sub plots for a short period of time. 

I was watching house until they brought in that bit with the vindictive police officer. 

I was watching CSI Miami until they started dragging the son.

I was watching CSI (Vegas) until the miniature killer.

I stopped watching any shows that you were lost if you missed a episode.

Networks get a clue, You lose me, maybe you keep someone glued to your show but you do lose me.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess I am in the minority:lol: here, but I like Cavemen. I still laugh at the Geico commercials even though I've seen them a million times.

I really like Dexter , but


Spoiler



I soooo wanted Dex to be able to get a life together with Lila, guess that is not going to happen after last night.

They seem pretty close to nabbing him, but something crazy will happen at the end of the season that will save his skin, like Deb will kill Lundy having sex(not on purpose) with him or something. The investigation then falls apart without him.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Networks get a clue, You lose me, maybe you keep someone glued to your show but you do lose me.


That's the same unfortunate attitude that cause a lot of my favorite shows to get canceled. Serials never make it in primetime. So many great sows have been canceled because of this.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Back to You's pilot was bad, the next show was better. And then, all of a sudden, every one's part became clear and the writers actually changed the roles some of the original cast had in the pilot. For instance the Latina weather girl that was so annoying in the pilot becomes a normal person by the sixth episode and now the storylines are kicking in. I admit that after seeing the pilot, I was ready to drop it, just as I dropped Seinfeld. Look how that worked out.

I watched House twice when it first came on and told my wife she could record it on another DVR if she wanted to see it. I did this for exactly the reason you have below.

Watched a few Chucks, we dropped that.

Haven't seen the Bionic Woman yet. Hope to agree with you on that one.



Milominderbinder2 said:


> Gave up on:
> House - there are only so many ways to be a jerk
> Back to you - what a waste of talent
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought that the longer Angel was on the more like a comic book it became. And the last season was like a really bad comic book. Where did the demons and monsters come from? Must have been a parallel universe. I know they tried to explain it that way, but it just got too campy.

Every time we watch Moonlight, I say the same thing to my wife, "too good, it will get cancelled". I hope I'm wrong.



Snoofie said:


> I prefer Angel, but really they are very different shows. I focused quite a bit on the fact that they were both vampires and both detectives, but getting past that is when I noticed how different they are. Angel focused more on demons and other supernatural beings, and Moonlight just focuses on vampires living among humans. I hope it continues because I like seeing these types of shows on the air instead of another medical/CSI type show, but it just hasn't won my veiwership with everything else that is on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

At least with Back To You...

I highly suggest that you give it another shot.
This past episode... Something's Up There

Was pretty darn funny and enjoyable...
(You can see full episodes on FOX.COM)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bdowell said:


> I definitely gave up on 'til Death.
> 
> Still amazed that Cavemen has gone beyond the 3 show estimate I had originally forecasted for it.


Over the years, since 1948, I have been amazed at how bad some shows are that get renewed. 'til Death must have had a high enough rating to be renewed. How, in the name of God, did it get high enough ratings? I thought it was very unwatchable. MFPPMFS.

Cavemen, wow! Just when you think you've seen the worst shows possible, here comes Cavemen. I'm not amazed it has gone beyond your estimate, I'm amazed it made it on the air in the first place. MFPPMFS.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh my God!



MikeR7 said:


> I guess I am in the minority:lol: here, but I like Cavemen.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> That's the same unfortunate attitude that cause a lot of my favorite shows to get canceled. Serials never make it in primetime. So many great sows have been canceled because of this.


Sad when that happens. And it happens too much. You gotta give a show a little time to get itself together.

I gave K-Ville 4 or 5 episodes and gave up. I don't know the name of the black cop, but he was great on the Shield and he was terribly miscast on K*. And the white cop (sorry to use black and white here, but I don't know their names and this seems easy) was a prisoner in a Louisiana jail and escaped during Katrina and didn't book for Canada? Went back to Louisiana? Unbelievable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> At least with Back To You...
> 
> I highly suggest that you give it another shot.
> This past episode... Something's Up There
> ...


I really think it will be one of the big hits this season. Hard to believe after watching the pilot.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

I finally had to give up on Moonlight last week. The Vampires just aren't Vampires and they hold no menace.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Oh my God!


I don't think this was necessary. Not everyone can be you. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

We enjoy reality programs more than scripted ones so I've included both in no particular order&#8230;

Scripted Giveruppers: (watched at least one episode)

*Flash
Samantha Who?
Heroes
Jericho
Lost
Desperate Housewives
Cold Case
Scrubs
30 Rock
Torchwood (HD re-broadcasts)*

Scripted Keepers:

*Boston Legal
House
Battlestar Galactica
Ghost Whisperer
Star Trek Enterprise*

Reality Giveruppers: (watched at least one episode)

*Biggest Loser
Work Out
The Batchelor
Anthony Bourdain No Reservations
Next Great American Band 
America's Got Talent (too many loony acts)
American Inventor
Extreme Makeover - Home Edition (lost interest after season 2)
The Next Food Network Star
Law & Order: anything
Tim Gunn's Guide To Style (after initial 4 episodes)*

Reality Keepers:

*Dancing With The Stars
Amazing Race (including reruns)
So You Think You Can Dance
Big Brother
Survivor
American Idol (no reruns)
Kitchen Nightmares
Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares (UK production: BBC America)
Kid Nation
Hell's Kitchen
Top Chef
Apprentice
Real Housewives of Orange County
Deadliest Catch
Ice Truckers
America's Next Top Model (the wife loves it)
Iron Chef America*

On the ropes (scripted and reality)

*24
Stargate Atlantis*

Wish They'd Bring Back:

*The Agency
Firefly
E Ring*


----------



## rapjrhb (Sep 26, 2007)

After sticking with *ER *for way too long (I just stopped watching this season but lost interest in it years ago), I have learned to be much quicker with the hook these days:

*Bionic Woman *- I wanted to like it but I just can't
*Journeyman* - I liked it better when it was called Quantum Leap...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ditto on Bionic Woman. I watched the first two episodes and said to myself, "Bleh, no longer interested."

Sadly, I find myself struggling with Heroes in the same manner. I've got the last 4 episodes sitting here waiting to be watched and I just can't muster the enthusiasm. Maybe when everything goes into indefinite reruns due to the holidays and the current strike I'll catch up on Heroes and the other stuff I've got sitting on my drive.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

****WARNING****

ABC has stated that during the writers' strike, they have two month's worth of episodes of _Cavemen _(the _Ishtar _or _Waterworld _of this television season) in reserve.

This is why the rest of the world hates us!


----------



## Bertrude (Nov 3, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Sadly, I find myself struggling with Heroes in the same manner. I've got the last 4 episodes sitting here waiting to be watched and I just can't muster the enthusiasm.


The last four have been the best of this season, especially the last two.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll catch up on them over the Thanksgiving break then--if I ever finish putting all my Christmas stuff up!


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I love post apocalyptic NO in HD and really, really wanted *K-Ville* to be good but it was not to be. *SHARK* does not have to worry about the writers strike... they use the same script for every show. *LIFE* is the only new show my wife and I both enjoy, thought not sure why. But then, I liked Caveman!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

photostudent said:


> But then, I liked Caveman!


You should be banned on principle alone just for saying that!


----------



## Bertrude (Nov 3, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I'll catch up on them over the Thanksgiving break then--if I ever finish putting all my Christmas stuff up!


I shudder to think how a Sith Lord might decorate for Christmas.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> That's the same unfortunate attitude that cause a lot of my favorite shows to get canceled. Serials never make it in primetime. So many great sows have been canceled because of this.


As I said, "I stopped watching any shows that you were lost if you missed a episode."

It may seem an unfortunate attitude, However I have limited time to watch TV and if I can not follow a episode because I missed the one before it then I give it the heave ho. The networks may be doing this to ensure a steady viewership. In my case it backfires. Tonight is backup the computers hard drive to DVDs so I'll get in 2+ hours of Tv between changing discs. More viewing than usual and that is mainly because the TV is also my computer monitor..

I'm sure you mistyped in this line "So many great sows have been canceled because of this." However since a Sow is a female pig..... 

BTW some serials have made it in primetime, just not with me. I'd rather watch a Jack Benny, or Gleason or Red Skelton, Carol Burnett, And of course Laugh-In than many of todays TV shows.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

TBoneit said:


> BTW some serials have made it in primetime, just not with me. I'd rather watch a Jack Benny, or Gleason or Red Skelton, Carol Burnett, And of course Laugh-In than many of todays TV shows.


 And I'm wondering how many in this forum have actually watched these shows??:grin:

BTW.. I have ..and NOT in rerun


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

bdowell said:


> Sad to see Big Shots leaving, but it will apparently run until the current episodes are gone.


Didn't know this.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> BTW some serials have made it in primetime, just not with me. I'd rather watch a Jack Benny, or Gleason or Red Skelton, Carol Burnett, And of course Laugh-In than many of todays TV shows.


That merits a rare, but incredibly deserved, +1 from me.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

dhhaines said:


> And I'm wondering how many in this forum have actually watched these shows??:grin:
> 
> BTW.. I have ..and NOT in rerun


I've never even heard of them, other than Laugh In.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, my God!



HDG said:


> We enjoy reality programs more than scripted ones so I've included both in no particular order&#8230;
> 
> Scripted Giveruppers: (watched at least one episode)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

*Oh, my God!*



Lord Vader said:


> ****WARNING****
> 
> ABC has stated that during the writers' strike, they have two month's worth of episodes of _Cavemen _(the _Ishtar _or _Waterworld _of this television season) in reserve.
> 
> This is why the rest of the world hates us!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've never even heard of them, other than Laugh In.


I saw them all. You didn't miss anything. I had to watch Lawrence Welk every Saturday night. And a one, and a two,...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

TBoneit said:


> ... I'd rather watch a Jack Benny, or Gleason or Red Skelton, Carol Burnett, And of course Laugh-In than many of todays TV shows.


I loved all of these and proudly admit to having seen all of them except Jack Benny on their original runs. That said, I was young enough that I had to sneak-watch Laugh-In because my folks thought it too risque!

I too had to watch Lawrence Welk, Melody Ranch and Polka Parade but I was young enough to like it - then I discovered Rock 'n Roll and that was a whole 'nother story!:dance07:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> Sad to see Big Shots leaving,


Or as I call it, "Desperate Executives." The triangle with the mistress and the wife is ridiculously far-fetched but good for laughs.


Spoiler



the infertile wife has asked the mistress to be a surrogate mother, but she's afraid of needles so they have to try the old-fashioned way


"How am I supposed to make a baby when my wife keeps popping into the room?"


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

For those that watch Journeyman, I read last night that NBC has decided to stop production on it unless the recent two-part episodes have high numbers. There are still three more episodes to air after the two-parter is over.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I saw them all. You didn't miss anything. I had to watch Lawrence Welk every Saturday night. And a one, and a two,...


When I was young and visiting my grandparents they always watched, Welk, Pat Boone, See the USA in your Chevrolet (Dinah Shore) And So on.

Around here in the NYC area, Lawrence Welk runs at 6PM saturday evenings on WLIW one of the three PBS stations. The others being WNET and NJN.

TBH I'd rather watch Lawrence Welk than junk like kids nation, sorry fans but fake relaity shows don't cut it with me. I never even tried watching Cane, I didn't like the soundtrack of the commercial so......

I wasn't around for them but I have a large collection on vinyl of old time radio shows that I used to listen to them after transferring to cassete back when I was on the road a lot. Things like Fred Allen, The Shadow, Fibber McGee and Molly, Jack Benny. Mostly Dramas and Comedies.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Things like Fred Allen, The Shadow, Fibber McGee and Molly, Jack Benny. Mostly Dramas and Comedies.


Oh well you know I agree with that. I think Jack Benny was probably the innately funniest person of the 20th century. Who else can get laughs just standing there, no mean feat on the radio!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Snoofie said:


> For those that watch Journeyman, I read last night that NBC has decided to stop production on it unless the recent two-part episodes have high numbers. There are still three more episodes to air after the two-parter is over.


That is unfortunate to hear .. Hopefully it can be rejuvenated once this strike is over, but it may be a casualty of the situation. Journeyman is may favorite new show of the season and I'd love to see it continue on even if that means SciFi instead of NBC and 15 episodes/yr instead of 22.

Oh well, par for the course I guess.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Where did you see the announcement of it's demise? And what were the details?



BobaBird said:


> Or as I call it, "Desperate Executives." The triangle with the mistress and the wife is ridiculously far-fetched but good for laughs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I forgot about Pat Boone's show. And Dinah Shore. I was forced to watch these shows. I could not see what was so funny about I Love Lucy either. That last sentence should stir some people up.



TBoneit said:


> When I was young and visiting my grandparents they always watched, Welk, Pat Boone, See the USA in your Chevrolet (Dinah Shore) And So on.
> 
> Around here in the NYC area, Lawrence Welk runs at 6PM saturday evenings on WLIW one of the three PBS stations. The others being WNET and NJN.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh well you know I agree with that. I think Jack Benny was probably the innately funniest person of the 20th century. Who else can get laughs just standing there, no mean feat on the radio!


Bob Hope.

And I actually saw the scene where some woman put her hand in his pants pocket and said "I feel crazy". Hope replied, "Reach down a little farther and you'll feel nuts". The screen immediately blacked out, but he got it out. Red Skelton was another who got blacked out screens for some of the things he said. No "seven second delay" back then.

Even as a child I remember finding the relationship between Benny and Rochester offensive. But he was funny. And so was Benny.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Where did you see the announcement of it's demise? And what were the details?


Post #61, picked up on it from a later quote. My own brief search just now, which I should have done then, for the status of Big Shots is that it will return Nov 29 after being pre-empted 2 weeks for Women's Murder Club (yawn) and October Road (yeah!). There is no full season order yet and we are waiting to hear its verdict.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=big_shots


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Post #61, picked up on it from a later quote. My own brief search just now, which I should have done then, for the status of Big Shots is that it will return Nov 29 after being pre-empted 2 weeks for Women's Murder Club (yawn) and October Road (yeah!). There is no full season order yet and we are waiting to hear its verdict.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=big_shots


Please let us know if you hear anything else about the show. Thanx.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I tried almost ALL the new shows just to give my new DVR's a workout!  

Sadly, many of them were just a waste of disk space.

My most unhappy deletion is Ghost Whisperer which I really enjoyed. Then they killed off that girl that worked in the antique shop BUT I still watched. Now this year the whole concept and story lines have changed from Melinda helping dead folks to just being scared out of her wits by the ghosts that live in the basement of her antique shop. I put up with the first two episodes and then dash dash.

Anyway, here are my stats...

New shows I tried and gave up on after just one airing:

Dirty Sexy Money
Cane
Viva Laughlin (the network gave it TWO episodes and canceled it)

New shows I watched a few episodes but then gave up on:

Pushing Daisies

Old shows I used to watch but gave up on (due to new story lines):

Ghost Whisperer
The Unit


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That merits a rare, but incredibly deserved, +1 from me.


Well, if it is true confession time: I remember seeing all of the first run episodes on the brand new RCA B&W set.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dhhaines said:


> TBoneit said:
> 
> 
> > BTW some serials have made it in primetime, just not with me. I'd rather watch a Jack Benny, or Gleason or Red Skelton, Carol Burnett, And of course Laugh-In than many of todays TV shows.
> ...


The only one I'm not sure about is _The Jack Benny Show_, the rest I saw first run.

Hmmm.... Good thing I'm young at heart 

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I have seen some as original broadcast, IE Carol Burnett, Jackie Gleason show, Red Skelton, Burns and Allen, Laugh-In and some of the Jack benny shows. Others I have seen from DVD or on PBS or VHS rentals.

When I say the Jackie Gleason Show I mean the variety show with the dancers and the various Gleason characters.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The only one I'm not sure about is _The Jack Benny Show_, the rest I saw first run.
> 
> Hmmm.... Good thing I'm young at heart
> 
> ...


I saw them all live and believe me, TV is much better now. Nobody mentioned Milton Berle. I was forced to watch that too.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

We started with:

Chuck - Don't live to see it...watched all the episodes so far, but it's about to go.

Dirty, Sexy Money - This show has no idea what it wants to be...comedy? drama? mystery? There are some good actors in it with some very bad scripts.

Back To You - The only thing I can say for this show is if you're going to do a sit-com it's good to have some professional sit-com actors like they have. It gets a chuckle or two each week, but if I missed it wouldn't care.

Frank TV - he's talented and can be funny...but not for that long. goner. Of course, the overly repetitive ads during the baseball playoffs may have killed it for me.

Man vs. Wild - He finally hit a show (Sahara) that I had to turn off. Eating some desert beetle, then a snake, then a raw goat testicle followed by the skinning & gutting of the camel did me in.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> When I was young and visiting my grandparents they always watched, Welk, Pat Boone, See the USA in your Chevrolet (Dinah Shore) And So on.
> 
> Around here in the NYC area, Lawrence Welk runs at 6PM saturday evenings on WLIW one of the three PBS stations. The others being WNET and NJN.
> 
> ...


In the land of the strange...a few months back I was watch TV with my two-year old and we flipped by Lawrence Welk...he immediately wanted to watch it. He loves the show. I'm willing to bet he doesn't fit their demographic on this show


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Please let us know if you hear anything else about the show. Thanx.


Time slot for Big Shots will be filled with reruns of Private Practice. The show's initial order of 13 episodes has been filled, with 5 remaining unaired. Don't know if it will return.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7517


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Ken S said:


> Man vs. Wild - He finally hit a show (Sahara) that I had to turn off. Eating some desert beetle, then a snake, then a raw goat testicle followed by the skinning & gutting of the camel did me in.


I really liked Man vs Wild last season, but this season just seems off. I don't like the two-part episodes. I don't like how they have to explain that the situations are done to show you what to do instead of just doing them. One episode they had a cobra and the voice over said they brought in a cobra to show you how to deal with it. Before they would have just acted like they stumbled across the cobra and I was fine with that. Just because he stayed in a hotel a couple of times they now feel they have to disclose everything to you. It's entertainment and no reality show is actually "reality" anyways. If it keeps going like this I will delete it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...just pulled the plug on Bionic Woman. Eyecandy notwithstanding, the show was too dumb to live.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

How about the shows you didn't give a chance? 

I saw the adverts for Cane and didn't like the music so I never looked at it.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> How about the shows you didn't give a chance?
> 
> I saw the adverts for Cane and didn't like the music so I never looked at it.


I wasnt sure about it at first but man its actually really good. If you can catch it in the upcoming re-runs (thanks writers) you should.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Snoofie said:


> I really liked Man vs Wild last season, but this season just seems off. I don't like the two-part episodes. I don't like how they have to explain that the situations are done to show you what to do instead of just doing them. One episode they had a cobra and the voice over said they brought in a cobra to show you how to deal with it. Before they would have just acted like they stumbled across the cobra and I was fine with that. Just because he stayed in a hotel a couple of times they now feel they have to disclose everything to you. It's entertainment and no reality show is actually "reality" anyways. If it keeps going like this I will delete it.


Yeah I don't really like the new format. I liked it when he would have to find his way out, not be snagged by a helicopter after a few hours of eating snakes and climbing hills. I don't care if its not "real" in the sense of the word, its just like you said, entertainment, that is all I want. It is amazing what he will do though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Time slot for Big Shots will be filled with reruns of Private Practice. The show's initial order of 13 episodes has been filled, with 5 remaining unaired. Don't know if it will return.
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7517


We watched 5 or 6 episodes and we are still on the fence about the show. Will watch the rest of them and decide on what to do if it gets renewed. I think any show that you can watch multiple episodes of deserves a chance. Ensemble shows take a while to work the kinks out.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...just pulled the plug on Bionic Woman. Eyecandy notwithstanding, the show was too dumb to live.


Odd, I would have thought you would enjoy this show. Just finished watching the available episodes and we decided it is a heck of a lot better than the two original Bionic series. I do find the star of the show rather unattractive and that annoys me. Lucy Liu (think I spelled that right?) would have been perfect for the part.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> I wasnt sure about it at first but man its actually really good. If you can catch it in the upcoming re-runs (thanks writers) you should.


Aside from one really bad movie, I've never seen anything with Jimmy Smits in it that wasn't good, if not exceptional. Good actors are like good writers, pretty much anything they do is good. The only thing I don't like about Cane is Hector Alizondo (hope I spelled that right). Pretty good show, pretty close to being the best of a mediocre slate of new programs.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Odd, I would have thought you would enjoy this show. Just finished watching the available episodes and we decided it is a heck of a lot better than the two original Bionic series. I do find the star of the show rather unattractive and that annoys me. Lucy Liu (think I spelled that right?) would have been perfect for the part.
> 
> Rich


Rich,

I thought I'd enjoy it as well. I watched every episode they made, and I really tried to like it. I gave it a lot of latitude as I thought, well if they can just get to the point where she's not a bionic noob, then it will be great. But I didn't go for the whole boyfriend thing, that turned me off.

You are right, Lucy Liu would have been so great for the part!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But I didn't go for the whole boyfriend thing, that turned me off.
> 
> You are right, Lucy Liu would have been so great for the part!


I fast forward thru the love scenes most of the time in all shows. Women making love in bed with their bras on is just a little too much for me believe.

If it's so easy to see Lucy Liu in that role for us, why did we get stuck with who ever she is? They must cast these shows with some plan in mind, no? That would be an immensely popular show with Lucy Liu in it. Shame...

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I fast forward thru the love scenes most of the time in all shows. Women making love in bed with their bras on is just a little too much for me believe.
> 
> If it's so easy to see Lucy Liu in that role for us, why did we get stuck with who ever she is? They must cast these shows with some plan in mind, no? That would be an immensely popular show with Lucy Liu in it. Shame...
> 
> Rich


Demographics. Lucy Liu is just a tad bit older than the current actess playing Jaime Somers ... and I'm sure NBC wanted to go "young" to get a younger audience to watch.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Demographics. Lucy Liu is just a tad bit older than the current actess playing Jaime Somers ... and I'm sure NBC wanted to go "young" to get a younger audience to watch.


The original Bionic Woman is a show that I don't want to be reminded of. I was not happy to find out this one's name was the same.

Lucy Liu, too old? C'mon.

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rich584 said:


> The original Bionic Woman is a show that I don't want to be reminded of. I was not happy to find out this one's name was the same.
> 
> Lucy Liu, too old? C'mon.
> 
> Rich


Hey now! I didn't say she was "too old" ... just that she's older than the current actress in the show! :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Hey now! I didn't say she was "too old" ... just that she's older than the current actress in the show! :lol:


And soooo much better looking. If we are going to have, to quote Stuart Sweet, "eye candy", let's have some real "eye candy".

That said, I did understand your post. Just wanted another chance to mention Lucy Liu.

Cheers, Drew,

Rich


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Gave up on Cavemen after the first episode. Still watching Journeyman, Cane
and Private Practice. Journeyman is the best new show.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Journeyman give up after watching first show.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I read today that NBC has pulled the plug on _Journeyman_.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

waynebtx said:


> Journeyman give up after watching first show.


You missed a great series, I didn't care much for the first episode either, but it got really good and unfortunately canceled.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Haven't seen most of those already commented on since the previews were enough to make me give up on them before they showed. 
I have recently deleted from my To Do List:
CSI: Miami -- Just can't watch David Caruso any longer. I still watch CSI and CSI: New York.
Cane -- It has become just one huge soap opera. Too many interlaced stories that just never end.


----------

